# Eppstein Trails 2014



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Racer und solche, die es werden wollen!

2014 gehen die Eppstein Trails in die nächste Runde. Diesmal aber schon früher im Jahr! Auf vielfachen Wunsch haben wir den Renntermin aus den Sommerferien heraus gelegt und starten jetzt am *Sonntag, den 29.06.2014*.

Das Konzept bleibt wie im letzten Jahr, also ein klassiches Marathonrennen an den beiden Eppsteiner Hausbergen Rossert und Judenkopf. Bei der Strecke müssen ein paar Passagen leider entfallen, aber dafür haben wir an anderer Stelle noch ein paar schöne Stücke für euch gefunden. Dem einen oder anderen "Veteranen" wird evtl. was fehlen oder er wird manchmal das Gefühl haben, in die falsche Richtung zu fahren, aber es wird auf jeden Fall wieder schön! 

An beiden Bergen sind Runden mit etwa 17 km und 600 hm zu bewältigen und das nur zum geringsten Teil auf langweiligen Forstpisten, sondern auf schönen kleinen Wegen und Trails. 
Es werden folgende Strecken angeboten:

Kurzstrecke: 17 km/600 hm (=1 Rossertrunde)
Mittelstrecke: 35 km/1250 hm (=1 Rossertrunde, 1 Judenkopfrunde + Stadtdurchfahrt)
Langstrecke: 54 km/1850 hm (=1 Rossertrunde, 1 Judenkopfrunde + Stadtdurchfahrt, 1 Rossertrunde)

Möglicherweise ändert sich an den Streckendaten noch was, da sind wir uns nicht ganz sicher, weil die Strecke bisher noch nicht "ordentlich" abgefahren werden konnte. Derzeit bräuchte man Kettensäge und Schlauchboot.  An dieser Stelle auch wieder der Hinweis, dass das Befahren der Strecke nur für die Dauer der Veranstaltung genehmigt ist. Wir bitten euch, das ernst zu nehmen, da sonst die Genehmigung der Veranstaltung gefährdet wird!
Die technische Schwierigkeit der Strecke hält sich trotz hohem Trailanteil insofern in Grenzen, dass man auch als Nicht-Fahrtechnikgenie problemlos durch kommt. Konditionell sollte man nicht ganz unfit sein, da es typischerweise wieder sägezahnmäßig rauf und runter geht.

Auf der neu gestalteten Hompage findet ihr auch ein schönes Video mit Teilen der Strecke zum Appetit machen und wir halten euch dort mit den neuesten Infos auf dem Laufenden!


Wir freuen uns auf euer kommen, euer ET-Orgateam!


----------



## Son_of_Thor (17. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte doch mein erstes Rennen überhaupt werden, das Video gefällt mir gut 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (18. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut!

Trotz das ihr in Griffweite seid konnte ich wegen der Termine bisher noch nie Teilnehmen.
Jetzt sieht das deutlich freundlicher aus!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> 
> Trotz das ihr in Griffweite seit konnte ich wegen der Termine bisher noch nie Teilnehmen.
> Jetzt sieht das deutlich freundlicher aus!


Wir hoffen, dass das vielen so geht und die Starterfelder noch etwas voller werden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Anmeldung ist eröffnet!


----------



## Poppei (6. April 2014)

Klingt alles sehr gut, besonders das kleine Uphill Race. Aber wieso keine "richtige" Langstrecke? Wieder das alte Problem mit Helfern und Streckenerweiterung...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. April 2014)

Der Aufwand ist hier schon ein Thema. Wenn du dir die Höhemeter der beiden Streckenteile so hoch addierst, bis es eine "richtige" Langstrecke wäre, kämen da Höhenmeterwerte (z.B. 3900 hm bei 108 km) raus, für die es wenige Abnehmer geben würde. Und für die wenigen Leute ist der Aufwand (=Einsatzdauer der Helfer) dann schon ziemlich hoch. Da müssen wir mit dem vorhandenen "Resourcen" eben entsprechend umgehen.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass die 54er Strecke auch aufgrund des Profils schon so hart genug ist. Wenn dann noch die Witterung "suboptimal" wird (Hitzeschlacht wie 2012 oder eben nass), wirds sicher noch mal ´ne Nummer härter.


----------



## Poppei (6. April 2014)

da geb ich dir natürlich recht. Besonders 2012 war echt eine Schlacht. bin damals 3 mal abgestiegen und habe mich gedehnt 
Dachte auch eher daran an die 54km noch eine Runde dran zu hängen. Naja, wurscht. 

Bis dann!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (25. Juni 2014)

Der Countdown läuft 

Zwei Fragen:

Gibts an der Verpflegung Flaschen oder wird nachgefüllt ?

Gibts von 2013 eine Ergebnissliste ? Hab im I-Net nichts gefunden.

Bis Sonntag dann,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2014)

gibt es eine teilnehmerliste? weiß nämlich nicht, ob ich schon gemeldet bin oder nicht ...


----------



## guenththo (25. Juni 2014)

@powderjoe: ja meine eine gesehen zu haben wenn du dich anmeldest kannst auch die gemeldeten anschauen. 

Greetz
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2014)

online-anmeldung geht ja nicht mehr und wahrscheinlich sehe ich deshalb auch keine teilnehmerliste ... scheiss alzheimer ....


----------



## guenththo (25. Juni 2014)

Achso stimmt. Als ich mich angemeldet hab hatte ich direkt geschaut und stand auch drin


----------



## Mierza (25. Juni 2014)

Einfach auf die Zahl der angemeldeten Teilnehmer klicken:
https://www.online-anmeldung.eu/Wettkampfliste.aspx?ID=365&mode=


----------



## Mierza (25. Juni 2014)

Ergebnisse vom Vorjahr sind hier abrufbar:
http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...?wkid=20130818839571&w=n&sprache=de&ref=&art=


----------



## Spenglerextrem (26. Juni 2014)

Mierza schrieb:


> Ergebnisse vom Vorjahr sind hier abrufbar:
> http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...?wkid=20130818839571&w=n&sprache=de&ref=&art=



Danke !

Mittelstrecke ist wohl nicht mit der diesjährigen Mittelstrecke vergleichbar.


----------



## guenththo (29. Juni 2014)

Schee wars. Strecke war zwar matschig aber ging noch gut zu fahren mit Race King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ja war sehr nett und top organisiert! Schönes (erstes) Rennen. Heimatrevier. Auch mit vernünftigen Reifen . Es haben doch einige Leute Fotos gemacht - auch im Ziel. Gibt es die dann irgendwo, oder war das alles privat?


----------



## LesterMaul (1. Juli 2014)

Tach,

weiß jemand, ob die Eppstein Trails 2015 auch wieder stattfindet?

Guuude,

Alex


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2014)

LesterMaul schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob die Eppstein Trails 2015 auch wieder stattfindet?


Wir wollen´s hoffen. Allerdings steckt in dem Rennen immer eine Menge Arbeit und die verteilt sich derzeit auf nicht ganz so viele Schultern. 

Offizielle Fotos gab es diesmal nicht. Für die kommerziellen Fotografen ist die Teinehmerzahl von rund 350 Fahrern leider noch unter der Rentabilitätsgrenze. Die schönsten Bilder hat man aber doch eh im Kopf. 

Auf jeden Fall Danke an alle, die dabei waren und an die vielen, die bereits ihr kommen für nächstes Jahr angekündigt haben!


----------



## Poppei (5. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Orga!


----------



## Poppei (16. März 2015)

Wie schauts nun?


----------



## Deleted274990 (8. April 2015)

...findet nicht mehr statt, siehe: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eppstein-Trails/227786704010767
sehr schade


----------

